# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Πρόβλημα στο δυναμό?

## 620b620d

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας με ένα πρόβλημα που έχω στο αυτοκίνητό μου. Έχω αλλάξει μπαταρία γτ με είχε αφήσει 2 φορές και αγόρασα καινούργια, αλλά μετά από 3 μήνες με ξανά άφησε. Έτσι ψηλίαστικα μήπως είναι το δυναμό γτ διαρροή δεν έχω καθώς το μέτρησα με το πολυμετρο. Έτσι πήρα μετρήσεις  αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλές η όχι. Με την παλία μου μπαταρία πήρα τις ακόλουθες (ήταν γεμάτη γτ την είχα  φόρτισει) και δεξιά με την καινούργια.


  Με κλειστό κινητήρα :  12.6V  --->  12.8V

  Με αναμμένο κινητήρα: 13.75 V  ---> 14.2V

  Με αναμμένο κινητήρα και ράδιο: 13.65V  ---> 14.2V

  Με αναμμένο κινητήρα και τέρμα τον αέρα: 12.9V  ---> 13.72V

  Με αναμμένο κινητήρα και φώτα: 12.85V  --->  13.5V

  Με όλα αναμμένα: 12.25V  --->  12.55V

  Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω προφανώς η παλιά μπαταρία έχει όντως πρόβλημα αλλά με την καινούργια οι μετρήσεις είναι καλές? Να τονίσω επίσης πως όσο η ώρα περνούσε οι τιμές κατέβαιναν λίγο οπότε ίσως να είναι και λίγο πιο χαμηλές στην πραγματικότητα

----------


## vasilllis

Ειναι οντως περιεργες.
Τι αυτοκινητο και τι δυναμο εχεις?
Αν μπορεις να κανεις και μια αμπερομετρηση φορτιων και ποσα δινει το δυναμο.
Κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχεις 14v σε ολες τις συνθηκες.

----------


## 620b620d

Ford Escort 94. Στην αρχή υπέθεσα διαρροή οπότε έβαλα το ράδιο  να ανοίγει κ αυτό από τον διακόπτη καθώς έπαιρνε ρεύμα αμέσως από την μπαταρία. Πλέον δεν έμεινε κάτι  που να μην είναι μέσω του διακόπτη. Αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να δω αυτά  που με ρωτάς οπότε αύριο που θα τα δω θα σου απαντήσω. Την αμπερομέτρηση φορτίων πως την κάνω? Καθως δεν είμαι και τόσο σχετικός. Απ ότι κατάλαβα όμως όταν λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας πρέπει πάντα να έχει σταθερή τάση?

----------


## Nikolaskn

Εχει προβηλμα ο δυναμο.Θελει αλλαγη καρβουνακια ρουλεμαν  κλπ.Κανε του ενα σερβις σε ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων

----------


## 620b620d

Θα φτιάξει μετά απο αυτά γιατί αν έχει όντως πρόβλημα σκεφτόμουν την  αγορά μεταχειρισμένου. Θα έπρεπε να έχει πάντα μεγαλήτερη τάση έτσι?

----------


## Nikolaskn

ναι φυσικα και θα φτιαξει.Ο μεταχειρισμενος θα πρεπει να ειναι και επισκευασμενος  αλλιως δεν κανεις τιποτε.Οποτε καλλιτερα ειναι να επισκευασεις αυτον που εχεις..δεν ειναι τιποτε  δυο καρβουνακια θα σου αλλαξει και ενα ρουλεμαν .Θα γινει καινουργιος.Ρωτα και εναν ηλεκτρολογο

----------


## 620b620d

Θα περάσω μια βόλτα απο τον ηλεκτρολόγο. Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Dimpas

Μέτρησες την τάση στο δυναμό ή στο καλώδιο που πάει στην μπαταρία ! 
Τσέκαρε και σιγουρέψου ότι όλα  τα καλώδιά σου παροχής  και γείωσης είναι σε ΑΡΙΣΤΗ κατάσταση ! 
Βγάλε και μέτρα τις αντιστάσεις μεταξύ + δυναμό και + μπαταρίας και - Δυναμό και σασί και - μπαταρίας ! 
Να ξέρεις ότι το καλώδιο περνάει και από την μίζα ! Τσέκαρε ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ όλα τα καλώδια ! 
Το άριστο θα ήταν να βάλεις ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ Μεγάλης διατομής για την παροχή και καινούργιες ταινίες για την γείωση παντού ! 
Καλό θα κάνεις , κακό όχι !

----------


## Nikolaskn

α  να πω και κατι που ειχε συμβει σε εμενα.Ειχε ξεφτιση το καλωδιο που γειωνε το σασι με την μηχανη του αυτοκινητου με συνεπεια να μην φορτωνει καλα η μπαταρια

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

λοιπον φιλε μου κλασικι περιπτωση βλαβης που ελεγε και ενας μεγαλομαστορας καποτε! εχεις προβλημα με το δυναμο σου χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα δεν ειναι καρβουνακια και ουτε ρουλεμαν ειναι μαλλον ο αυτοματος απο την πισω μερια του δυναμου μπορει να αλλαζει και χωρις να βγαλεις τον δυναμο δεν θυμαμαι σιγουρα! αλλαζεις αυτο αν δεν πανε ολες οι τιμες που μας εδωσες παραπανω κοντα στο 14 τοτε ασχημα τα πραγματα μαλλον πας για πλακετα μεσα στο δυναμο που εχει τα τρανζιστορ αλλα πριν τα κανει ολα αυτα! παρε ενα καλωδιο χοντρουλικο λιγο ακουμπισετο στο - τισ μπαταριας και η αλλη πλευρα πανω στο σιδερο του δυναμου και δες τισ τιμεσ παλι !!αν δεν βελτιωθει κανε αυτο που θα σου πω τωρα! πισω απο το δυναμο υπαρχει ενα χοντρο καλωδιο που ερχετε απο την μπαταρια μαλλον πιανει με 13 κλειδι ακουμπα εκει το πανω το ενα ακρο του καλωδιου και το αλλο στο + τις μπαταριας μηπως εχει κοπη το καλωδιο αυτο! αλλιως κατα 99% ειναι κατι απο τα 2 παραπανω που σου ειπα!

----------

